# OSS question



## geraldsdad76 (Jan 30, 2010)

What does the OSS mean on a taurus OSS firearm? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I couldn't find anything solid from Taurus about what they say "OSS" is supposed to stand for. I did see some opinions on a Taurus forum that Taurus is trying to cash in on the World War II "Office of Strategic Services" (knowns as the "OSS") for their new line. The OSS was an American intelligence service and forerunner of the CIA.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, thought I found the answer for you, but I was wrong.


----------

